# What does it cost you to feed your horses their HARD feed??



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

We have the what do you feed thread lets go one step further what do you feed, how much of it a day and what does that cost you??

Mine get Kent's http://www.kentequine.com/getdoc/70883956-0c09-434c-960f-2a595fa638ec/7678-pdf.aspx a ration balancer 

I have three that get 1lb a day and one that gets 1 1/2 lbs a day 

Each bag cost me $23.45 after taxes 

so for 3 it is 47 cents a day 
and for the other it is 70 cents a day 

this does not include hay LOL 

but just for giggles 
A 1500 lb round cost me $40 and last about 10 days so $4 a day for hay for 4 horses 

To get the price per lb just divide the price per bag by 50 
to get the price per day multiply the price per pound by the number of pounds fed  

OR divide the cost of the bag by the number of days it last


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't feed any hard feed.  I do feed a complete feed which supplements my aged appy's diet of grass in summer and hay in winter. They all get a bit of it as well as some alfalfa pellets or cubes and often I feed beet pulp. All of my horses are easy keepers except for the Appy and that's cuz he's 29 and losing his teeth. Full pasture is a great thing, imo..


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Appyt said:


> I don't feed any hard feed.  I do feed a complete feed which supplements my aged appy's diet of grass in summer and hay in winter. They all get a bit of it as well as some alfalfa pellets or cubes and often I feed beet pulp. All of my horses are easy keepers except for the Appy and that's cuz he's 29 and losing his teeth. Full pasture is a great thing, imo..


hard feed is anythign besides hay  and includes supplements


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Around here hard feed would be grain products.. Supplements are supplements.  A complete feed, which would be a fiber rich feed is not a hard feed.. That's how I have always understood it.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Oops, and I have no idea how much it costs me a day.. I don't keep those records. lol


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Appyt said:


> Oops, and I have no idea how much it costs me a day.. I don't keep those records. lol


My hubby makes me LOL he actually sat down and figured all our horse's expenses for the year talk about scarey :shock: :evil:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah well my hubby makes me pay for my own horse expenses now. I still don't keep track of it. lol


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Funny thing is ever since I recieved my newest addition I began keeping record of EVERYTHING I got in reference to her. Anything from feed to a new brush to fly spray. It was more out of curiosity for me. I wanted to see how much I spent on her a year. It shall be interesting. 

As far as the feed goes I'll have to work on that... getting some numbers 4 you.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Packer pellets - 50 lbs. bag is about $8.00 go through maybe just under two bags a month.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I feed both horses Triple Crown Equine Senior: http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/senioranalysis.php 

Justin gets:
12 lbs a day, so 1 bag would last 4.167 days...

at $18.25 per bag, that's $4.38 per day 


Boo gets:
6 lbs a day, so 1 bag would last 8.33 days...

at $18.25 per bag, that's $2.19 per day


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cripple Creek - per month (not including de-wormer, mare magic, pro-bios, and sandclear)

1 round bale of hay per month (hand fed - I keep it in the barn and peel daily portions twice per day) *$50 per month*

Pistol and Black
2 bags equine senior per week ($16 per bag) $128 per month
1 bale compressed alfalfa per 2 week (1 flake each morning each) $16 per bale - $32 per month
*Total for Black and Pistol per month - $160*

Blue, Beauty, Riley, and Style
approximately 6 bags 12% sweet feed per month ($10 per bag)
*Total for Blue, Beauty, Riley, and Style per month - $60*

in all... around $270 for feed and then maybe $50 for supplements and then maybe $190 for the feet per month / 6 weeks

$510 total... teehee... less than people pay for board!


----------

